

Police will soon know the location of every car - Mitt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/license-plate-readers-a-useful-tool-for-police-comes-with-privacy-concerns/2011/11/18/gIQAuEApcN_print.html

======
s_henry_paulson
My car recently got towed using this technology.

Long story short, I moved and later on ended up passing through the town my
car was still registered in, so I stopped for an hour. I came back an hour
later to continue my journey, and my car was booted, and 15 minutes later a
tow-truck came to take my vehicle away.

All over two unpaid parking tickets from long ago.

While I might be on the wrong side of the law, it's interesting to get a
glimpse of the future of law enforcement.

------
kation
I'm preaching to the choir here, but the very last line in this article made
me look up an old post on Bruce Schneier's blog (May 2006).

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/05/the_value_of_p...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/05/the_value_of_pr.html)

